# Hesston 7433 owners



## Jason B (Feb 8, 2009)

Hesston 7433 Cutter. Just wonder how you like it. Have you had any problems? Anything to watch for on them? I’m going from a 4760 no cutter to a 7433 with a cutter. Any info would be great like dose and don’ts. Thanks.


----------



## anokes (Jul 30, 2008)

We haven't had a square baler with a cutter, but we do have a round baler with a cutter. The hay out of the baler is awesome to feed, the animals would lick it down to the ground. Biggest draw back of the round baler was the decrease in capacity. You have to put all that hay through a very small space. A local hay company bought three 3x4's when they first came out, they only lasted one season before they got traded off. I was told they would make a bale so tight that the stingers would just push the bales across the ground. The hay also had to be exact for it to keep in the bale. There were a lot of stacks that got hot and fell over. Then they used telehandlers to put the bales in live bottoms so they could get them out the field. That was one of the big problems with the round baler if the hay got a little dry and the net wrap came off, the bale would literately explode. Then you had to get it on a trailer to get it to the side of the field and if the wind was blowing you wouldn't hardly have any left on the trailer. 
The big push in our area was to by-pass the grinding process. Knives in the balers would only last about 500 bales before they needed attention. So the cost was about the same as running a grinder. Most feed yards only had mixer boxes on their feed trucks which would not handle the big chunks of hay that wouldn't break up with a loader. To fix the problem they either had to buy a more expensive box or go back to square one and grind the hay. 
Nevertheless, the people who fed the hay we put up with the round baler really liked the animal performance and most dairies already have the right equipment. It just comes down to fact that it takes more time, you are trying to grind and bale hay at the same time. If you are willing to put forth the effort to deal with the added stress and market the hay to people who will pay for the added cost go for it!


----------



## anokes (Jul 30, 2008)

One other thing

We were at baler service school a few weeks ago. They were telling us that some of the new generation balers didn't get the packers greased right from the factory. One guy said his 4x4 lasted 3000 bales before they had to put a new crank and packer fingers in the baler. So grease the packer even though they are sealed bearings.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 27, 2008)

We don't have the cutter, but we ran a 7433 last season and it is a major improvement over the old 4755.


----------



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

I have a 7434 w/o a cutter.

I'm still undecided on the cutter balers. They require more hp (30+), and add complexity to the baler, more things to break down etc. I'm told they don't hold up so good with multiple handlings. Don't really see much of a point for our operation either, we grind all our bales anyhow since that's the way we feed. If the hay is put up good, it'll break apart quite easily in a TMR. I also bale rotary straw which is almost too chopped up already. As far as tightness, I have the same problem with trying to get spears in, can sometimes be practically impossible...... need a backstop.... It is really nearly impossible to set a 3rd bale on top of 2. Try backing out and wind up pulling the whole stack over. If a cutter baler is any tighter than that, it would be impossible to handle with spears.

I really like the baler itself, big improvements over the 4790 it replaced. They haven't been flawless though, hopefully the 09s/10s should have all the bugs worked out.

Only problem I had was a timing issue (on the big, 13'(?) long chain). The stuffer sprocket was a full 1/4-turn out! Fixed that, been flawless since. But I didn't get it until September, so I only put 1,206 bales on it.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 27, 2008)

We had the same problem as Josh. The baler came a 1 tooth out of time and we kept shearing stuffer bolts. We also had a couple instances throughout the summer where it actually changed timing somehow







I started running the chain tighter than recomended and that cured that problem I think. We ran 9500 bales through ours last year with very few problems other than the timing. Josh how does that 7830 handle that baler? I just ordered a 7930 IVT for my 7433.


----------



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

Tyler,

Mine only jumped the one time, after the first 300 bales of silage (high moisture, 60-65%). Tightened it to spec, then did 900 dry bales without issue. We'll see if I have problems this year.

I kept shearing stuffer bolts as well....... how did you get yours replaced? I won't mention mine as it isn't the safest route.....

Congrats! Does it have TLS? HID? IPM? Which transmission, 25mph or 31mph? I look forward to pictures!!

Your 79 should be a good fit for the 33, seeings as yours is a cutter baler, requires about 30-35 more hp.... Intelligent Power Management is an absolute waste of money for a baler tractor.

My 78 handles the 34 quite well, bit of a struggle getting the baler started some mornings, and when baling real fast (over 10mph). At 12mph with a big swath, even the little rolling hills can be quite a drag on power.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes it has the 31 mph package. Its loaded. We are just leasing it for 3 years, but I look forward to getting it in. They don't know if I will have it before we start baling though


----------



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm jealous. Sounds identical to what I was planning for last year, but since it wouldn't have arrived until August/September we wound up with the 25mph 7830 that was on a dealer's lot. On the lot it was pretty basic, just IVT and 3pt.... they sent it out as was, I put new tires on, but after baling I sent it back to get all dressed up. Now it's just missing TLS and HID. And only 26mph of course....

Come to think of it 7930 might be too big for a 3x3, better trade for my 7830 instead.... lol....


----------

